# mice cages



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

Not keeping up with my royals appetite so have just made new housing for more meeses .No need to open cage for feeding just fill hopper at front made from square gutter downpipe.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

That looks good I've been trying to work out how to make a hopper that is easy to fill.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

That is great.
I just stuck mine on the side and they get the food through the mesh,
Yours looks muck better.
Stephen.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I tried siliconing my hopper to the side of the RUB but it didn't have a steep enough gradient so it was difficult to get the food into the hopper.
I'm going to have a go at doing them like these tomorrow and see how they go.

One thing I noticed though.

The mesh on the feeder end of the hopper seems a bit big.
Could the mice not climb up that and possibley get out???
Also will the food not just fall through???


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

that looks really good. and i dont know about it it depends how big the mesh is compared to the mice. you should put on near it to see about the size. but i think you've done an amazing job.
xsachax


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

thats good that but wouldnt be good for my mammates cos they would chew there ways out like they have lol

save me time if i did it like yours as i could put food in the food part instead of empty the food bowl every day and putting fresh in like i do no lol

Dale:snake:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

baby_jabba said:


> thats good that but wouldnt be good for my mammates cos they would chew there ways out like they have lol
> 
> save me time if i did it like yours as i could put food in the food part instead of empty the food bowl every day and putting fresh in like i do no lol
> 
> Dale:snake:


 
I have my multi's in RUB's and they don't chew the tubs.
I make sure they have plenty of things in for them to chew on though.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks similar to the breeding boxes I made for the ratties, only problem I found is that I keep having to replace the base every so often due to chewed escape attempts.


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

I used 1/2 inch square mesh for the food dispensing ....you got me thinking i may have to put secure tops on the hoppers in case a crafty one manages to crawl up through the food. I use dog food that is just too big to fall through the mesh...phil


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i use the proper breeding cages for my mice 










and for the rats i have taking the lids from these rivtied then onto a flat lid of tubs


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been looking for laboratory cages with no luck ( why i made these)where did you get yours........phil


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

also how much for the lab cages!!! i have about 10 colonys so far, with another 10 to start, and was thinking of getting more cages.

lee


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> i use the proper breeding cages for my mice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Clair,

Where do you buy these from?? I've been looking for them for ages as they would fit in my shed a lot easier than the RUB's.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i was lucky i used to work for a company that bred mice and rats to supply to labs so i mangeaed to get a lous of free ones :notworthy:

we are now making our own if your intrested PM me Saxon there will be quite cheap will have similar lids to the lab cages but the bases will be a clear smooth tub around 2ft x 1ft x 7inch perfect for multis, rats, mice and hamsters


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

forgot to say i know the company where you can but these the bases are £6-8 depending on size but the lids are £40+!!!!!


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

saxon said:


> Hi Clair,
> 
> Where do you buy these from?? I've been looking for them for ages as they would fit in my shed a lot easier than the RUB's.


North Kent Plastics make them.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Got this from the net.

North Kent Plastic Cages

Unit 4 Gills Court
Chaucer Close Medway City Estate
Rochester
ME2 4NR







(Road Map)
Kent
Tel: 01634 295 888
Fax: 01634 725877
*Internet: No details*


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I can supply breeder boxes for £30 each, £25 each for 10-50, £20 each for 50+

Can't remember the sizes though? I house 4 multis per box with no probs so that should give you an idea.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

will take a pic of mine but it will be cheaper than buyin breeding cages


----------

